# Comixed Lulz



## Oasus (May 13, 2010)




----------



## pheonix (May 13, 2010)

*Lynx  Plox*

I halfway smirked.


----------



## SirRob (May 13, 2010)

Lynx Plo-

Darn it pheonix!


----------



## Ricky (May 13, 2010)

I'm not impressed D:


----------



## pheonix (May 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Lynx Plo-
> 
> Darn it pheonix!



I'm comcast and you are at@T.


----------



## Oasus (May 13, 2010)

-facepalm-

I'll put shit in the right place one of these days! <_<


----------



## pheonix (May 13, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> -facepalm-
> 
> I'll put shit in the right place one of these days! <_<



Till then you'll just slightly annoy the mods cause they'll have to do stuff.


----------

